# HTC unveils worlds first 1080p Smatphone J Butterfly, stunning 5inch Phablet rocks 443ppi



## ajaymailed (Oct 18, 2012)

*HTC J Butterfly 5-Inch Android Phablet Rocks 1080p Display *
HTC J Butterfly 5-Inch Android Phablet Rocks 1080p Display - Mobile Magazine
*s12.postimage.org/lfie10asd/121017_htc1.jpg



> Most people would say that the Retina Display on the iPhone 5 at 326ppi is impressive, but the newly announced HTC J Butterfly blows that out of the water. Its five-inch 1080p full HD display is rocking a pixel density of 443 pixels per inch (ppi). It’s like taking the monstrous 55-inch HDTV in your living room and scrunching it down to proportions that will fit in your (somewhat larger) pants pocket. Can you imagine having 1920×1080 in something that fits in the palm of your hand?
> 
> *Continuing with the extra large superphone trend that led to phablets like the Galaxy Note II and LG Intuition, the HTC J Butterfly also has more to offer than just its super-sized Super LCD 3 display. Under the hood is a quad-core Snapdragon S4 Pro processor (1.5GHz), a full two gigs of RAM, 16GB internal storage, microSD expansion, 2020mAh battery, Wi-Fi tethering for up to 8 devices, NFC, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS, HDMI out, and BEATS audio. It also ships with Android 4.1 Jelly Bean right out of the box, overlaid with HTC Sense 4+.
> *
> ...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm.. IMO phones wont need 1080P.
Battery killer alert
Anyways TAKE THAT APPLE


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah its hard to tell the difference between 720p & 1080p on such small screen.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

the more the better. What will be the price ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2012)

there were lots of handsets like this only for Japan even before specially from sony ....
but 5inch and 1080p need 2000mah battery too


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2012)

No no no if u guys think 5 inch with 1080p is not good, then new  ipad with that resolution is bad too. But ipad 3 display is so crisp, so this is also good IMO


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2012)

Beyond the limits...


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice display but poor OS.


----------



## ashintomson (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ poor OS ? its android right ? :/


----------



## josin (Oct 19, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Nice display but poor OS.



Why or on what standards jb becomes a poor OS? If it was using symbian then you had a point, all other major os are superb in their relems.To me Even blackberry v7 is good


----------



## root.king (Oct 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> the more the better. What will be the price ?



maybe above 48000Rs


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

Well its Seems like its time for Galaxy S4... (well S4 will also have the 5" Display)


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

Its battery is a deal breaker.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> ^^ poor OS ? its android right ? :/


rofl.. Jb is poor os.. got no words man



ashintomson said:


> ^^ poor OS ? its android right ? :/


rofl.. Jb is poor os.. got no words man


----------



## root.king (Oct 20, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Well its Seems like its time for Galaxy S4... (well S4 will also have the 5" Display)



only after q2 or q3 2013


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2012)

Apple Retina Display : RIP.

It makes every other smartphone ashamed.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> rofl.. Jb is poor os.. got no words man
> 
> 
> rofl.. Jb is poor os.. got no words man


JB is a poor os? care to explain y?
its the smoothest android ever


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> JB is a poor os? care to explain y?
> its the smoothest android ever


facepalm see the last post I quoted


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> facepalm see the last post I quoted



Ohk, you were being scarcastic


----------



## maninder4k (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice phone and bad battery life.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 21, 2012)

don't care coz no money to buy this


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't predict the battery life but screen is gorgeous. Can't wait to get hand on it. Heard sony is also launching full hd phone (Sony Odin).


----------



## root.king (Oct 21, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Can't predict the battery life but screen is gorgeous. Can't wait to get hand on it. Heard sony is also launching full hd phone (Sony Odin).



untill now sony's display are crisp other than any other android phone in the market b'coz of their higher pixel density,but thats too eatup large amount of battery


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 21, 2012)

wow that's great ...need to give a good battery


----------



## Neo (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow.. cool.
Price?

Well, what's next, a 4k resolution for a smartphone ? I guess..


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

*Interesting Fact: Human eye (retina) can generally not differentiate detail beyond 300 PPI. This is why anything above it is crystal clear and screen quality is termed as retina display by apple. *


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2012)

it means retina display and HTC full HD display will look same to us?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 22, 2012)

^I guess , its pretty much the same practically. Since we can't differentiate anything beyond 300.


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> it means retina display and HTC full HD display will look same to us?



It's all marketing dude.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> rofl.. Jb is poor os.. got no words man



Read the guy's post whom you've quoted. He never said JB is a poor OS. _rajnusker _​said that.


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Read the guy's post whom you've quoted. He never said JB is a poor OS. _rajnusker _​said that.



Troll detected! Ignore the trolls.


----------



## d3p (Oct 22, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> *HTC J Butterfly 5-Inch Android Phablet Rocks 1080p Display *
> HTC J Butterfly 5-Inch Android Phablet Rocks 1080p Display - Mobile Magazine
> *s12.postimage.org/lfie10asd/121017_htc1.jpg



Might be early to comment, but the Phone looks like a Chinese Piece of Trash.

Just a personal comment.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 22, 2012)

^^  Because it has Chinese font in the photo?


----------



## d3p (Oct 22, 2012)

KDroid said:


> ^^  Because it has Chinese font in the photo?



Nope, i'm talking about the phone looks.

In case you have Hindi/Gujurati/Marathi Fonts in your Phone, are they Local Made Craps ?? Just Kidding.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 22, 2012)

d3p said:


> Nope, i'm talking about the phone looks.



That photo makes it looks plasticy.

Here...

*androidandme.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/htc-j-butterfly-630.jpg
Looks perfectly fine to me


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2012)

Now I understand.  But few people will buy cause it has better screen than iPhone5


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

This phone will be a nice thing to troll IPHONE fan boys


----------



## Terabyte (Oct 22, 2012)

Really disappointing battery capacity...
Why take such risk for flagship products?


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 22, 2012)

its made in china. thats why its so good


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2012)

THe display is made using a new technology that will make sure that it use very les power compared to other existing technologies.
However still 2020Mah battery is still bad enough for a quad-core device having adreno 320.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2012)

J Butterfly and now
its Droid DNA


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> J Butterfly and now
> its Droid DNA



Lol wait till next year for Galaxy S4 which also have 5" Display


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

HTC confirms next-gen Butterfly on the way


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope that HTC adds S-Pen feature this time.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 28, 2013)

^

LOL. How can HTC add a Samsung feature man


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Hope that HTC adds S-Pen feature this time.



I don't want anymore companies to reinvent a Stylus lol.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LOL. How can HTC add a Samsung feature man


Arrre yaar, I mean they should add something like a S-Pen....Whatever they call I don't care but really love that thing in Note 2.



thetechfreak said:


> I don't want anymore companies to reinvent a Stylus lol.



Why so...?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Why so...?



Don't ask questions you don't want to know the answer to


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 29, 2013)

Kyu bhai?
I would like to know


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Don't ask questions you don't want to know the answer to


MIB folks gonna sue you


----------

